# Hunting Lease



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Why is so difficult to get hunting lease's anymore. I think it is because out of staters will pay so much that it is starting to out kick our local farmer personal pockets for one. We are lucky enough to have one in Licking County and the price has just went up 50% more than that of last year. Now with that being said we are paying for 84 acres and only 30 acres is wooded. I love the place but we have to resort to getting more and more people in on it inorder to keep it within our budget. We have all lost land over the years and it stings but if things keep up then I will have to start hunting public land or hang up the bow and that will SUCK


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Why not look into buying some land? If the lease is going to keep going up at that rate it may be a better option. It's amazing what some out of state people will pay for a chance at a monster buck.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Leasing has taken the blue color man out of the hunting picture. I'm a school teacher, that 10 years ago had 5,000 acres to hunt for free! 4,500 of that is now leased. I'm friends with all the landowners near my home! Some of them are very good friends, but they continue to receive high offers, which leaves me out in the cold. I have no problem paying for a lease but when it gets so high that we have to think about taking food out of our children's mouths, its gotten out of control! There are two outfitters in my county, and even they have hit hard times, with out of state hunters out-bidding them on property's!
I pay for a lease near my home and the land-owner gets offers every year. I'm assuming I'll be out in a year or two because wont be able to compete financially. Hunting has changed to a rich mans sport! Or we can get a lease with 6 to 10 guys who all want to shoot a big buck on 250 acres! It gets over hunted despite rules and regulations set up by lease members. Wish there was an easy answer, but unfortunately their isn't. I'm not sure buying is an option for most of us, but worth considering to a select few? License sales will continue to dwindle in Ohio with the exception of non-resident tags. Some hunters will resort to public land which wont last long with increased pressure. So in my opinion, we will see a continue decline in hunter participation especially young hunters who can not find access to hunting property!



Shaun69007 said:


> Why is so difficult to get hunting lease's anymore. I think it is because out of staters will pay so much that it is starting to out kick our local farmer personal pockets for one. We are lucky enough to have one in Licking County and the price has just went up 50% more than that of last year. Now with that being said we are paying for 84 acres and only 30 acres is wooded. I love the place but we have to resort to getting more and more people in on it inorder to keep it within our budget. We have all lost land over the years and it stings but if things keep up then I will have to start hunting public land or hang up the bow and that will SUCK


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Totally agree Carp! Buying @ $7K an acre in central Ohio is not an option for most people. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd recommend starting a hunting club. A friend of mine is the president of one over here in SW PA and they use their membership dues to purchase land. I think they are up to six properties spread out over about 5 counties. They try really hard to acquire land near or adjacent to public land and then use select timbering to enhance their land and add $$ to their bank account for when another deal on property comes up. Just a thought...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> I'd recommend starting a hunting club. A friend of mine is the president of one over here in SW PA and they use their membership dues to purchase land. I think they are up to six properties spread out over about 5 counties. They try really hard to acquire land near or adjacent to public land and then use select timbering to enhance their land and add $$ to their bank account for when another deal on property comes up. Just a thought...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I believe you just suggested a solution but it's actually the problem that the OP is complaining about...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I believe you just suggested a solution but it's actually the problem that the OP is complaining about...


Not really, I'm suggesting the OP organize a group of hunters to purchase properties and enhance it for hunting, not lease it out to the highest bidder. Individually he may not be able to purchase land at $7k per acre, but as a group they might be able to and over time acquire more properties. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

carp said:


> License sales will continue to dwindle in Ohio with the exception of non-resident tags.


I've been told, if you run the numbers, the state is already making more money from non resident licenses.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

We kind of already started a "Dry Creek Bow Hunting Club" what we have noticed is landowners get jumpy about thinking there are hundreds of guys when only it is 6. We done that so we could allow other buddies at times to go with us because the lease is to the "club" We are all blue collar boys with young children and families and unfortunately we dont have the money for dues of anything or to buy property.



Misdirection said:


> I'd recommend starting a hunting club. A friend of mine is the president of one over here in SW PA and they use their membership dues to purchase land. I think they are up to six properties spread out over about 5 counties. They try really hard to acquire land near or adjacent to public land and then use select timbering to enhance their land and add $$ to their bank account for when another deal on property comes up. Just a thought...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fishwendel2 said:


> Totally agree Carp! Buying @ $7K an acre in central Ohio is not an option for most people.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I don't think the farm land is that much and know in the south eastern part of the state it sure isn't....a friend just recently bought 46acres in Vinton county for 62,000....and property tax with no structure on it is very cheap  he has all woods with maybe 2 acres of an open field at the road (where his camper is) it did have a very modest cabin(shed on it) there is land out there, if you look enough ....he might have found that on craig's list and I have seen some on there too in the past....cash is almost a must though or a lot down for land only....he is 1/2 or so from my place as the crow flies and has pigs around it, and the neighbors.....northern Vinton 

I paid 80 thousand for mine 33+ acres mature woods and a nice cabin on it....at 1000 a year property tax a nice get away at 1-15min 62 mile trip, with almost all the comforts of home


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My in laws just inherited a large farm, mostly tillable, the appraisal was $8200/acre, about floored me when I saw that number.... most large farms in the area ( over 100 acres) are going for around $74-7600 per acre. 

This is in West Central Ohio BTW

Salmonid


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe one of these days I may be able to afford to buy myself an oasis. Its amazing if you would have asked me 10 years ago where I will be by 31 years old I can guarantee you it isnt where I am at now. But with that being said I have 1 wonderful daughter and a 1 year old baby boy both happy and healthy with a roof over their head and food in their stomach... I guess things works out for the best in the long run


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Land in West central , Ohio runs from around 6,000.00 to 9,000.00 an acre ! Doesn't make any difference whether its tillable or not! Hard to buy in our area unless you've got some big money! If you buy in SE , Ohio where land is cheaper you must drive a couple hours, which makes it much more difficult to hunt during the week, or weekend! But if you live in that area great if can get ground for 1,000-2,000 an acre!



ironman172 said:


> I don't think the farm land is that much and know in the south eastern part of the state it sure isn't....a friend just recently bought 46acres in Vinton county for 62,000....and property tax with no structure on it is very cheap  he has all woods with maybe 2 acres of an open field at the road (where his camper is) it did have a very modest cabin(shed on it) there is land out there, if you look enough ....he might have found that on craig's list and I have seen some on there too in the past....cash is almost a must though or a lot down for land only....he is 1/2 or so from my place as the crow flies and has pigs around it, and the neighbors.....northern Vinton
> 
> I paid 80 thousand for mine 33+ acres mature woods and a nice cabin on it....at 1000 a year property tax a nice get away at 1-15min 62 mile trip, with almost all the comforts of home


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

There is 78 acres for sale up by me for sale thats beautiful.....has two stocked ponds on it, a creek and big deer.....almost all woods but one small crp field where the ponds are.....i'd love to buy it but im not paying the asking price of $500,000. Its insane.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Just curious, any guesstimate what would a 79 acre track of land (75/25 woods/pasture) lease for a year...Hunting rights only. Located on the Jackson- Gallia County line. All fenced and has not been hunted in past 10 or so years...Also does anyone know how much a landowner's insurance would increase if leasing hunting land ?


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

$15.00 to 20.00 dollars and acre includes wood and pasture


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

you can get liability insurance from a insurance agent


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hunting leases drove me clean out of hunting. Bought my house in 1997 had permission from two land owners with combined 367 acres to hunt. 2001 one of farms was sold to a well known gun store owner in Columbus and Hebron he shut it down leases it out. The other farm sold 2012 samething happen shut it down to local hunters all out of state people now. Pretty bad people will shut there neighbors off like that. I quit buying hunting license in 2011, and prolly will never buy another.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

HMMM I am pretty sure I know the area that you live.  I am not to far from you.



cec330 said:


> Hunting leases drove me clean out of hunting. Bought my house in 1997 had permission from two land owners with combined 367 acres to hunt. 2001 one of farms was sold to a well known gun store owner in Columbus and Hebron he shut it down leases it out. The other farm sold 2012 samething happen shut it down to local hunters all out of state people now. Pretty bad people will shut there neighbors off like that. I quit buying hunting license in 2011, and prolly will never buy another.


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't mean no disrespect if they are friends of yours Shaun but hopefully them neighbors don't need my help for anything cause they'll be on there own.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

cec330 said:


> Hunting leases drove me clean out of hunting. Bought my house in 1997 had permission from two land owners with combined 367 acres to hunt. 2001 one of farms was sold to a well known gun store owner in Columbus and Hebron he shut it down leases it out. The other farm sold 2012 samething happen shut it down to local hunters all out of state people now. Pretty bad people will shut there neighbors off like that. I quit buying hunting license in 2011, and prolly will never buy another.


So , in order to be a good neighbor a landowner has to open his property to anyone and everyone in the neighborhood ?  ,


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Not always but when I hunted that property long long long before either of those neighbors came around, you shud atleast allow me to walk across the street and shoot a doe to feed my family I told both of those neighbors I would not shoot a buck because I know it's ther lively good and that's how they pay there bills and feed there families, but neither would allow me. So yes to be a good neighbor you give in your neighbors time of need and you take from your neighbors help when you need it and it's offered. Do unto others as you would have other do unto you


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

To a point I agree with you. I am Old School right out of the hills of Eastern Ky, Southern Wv. And I agree on helping, and will help anyone I can to a certain point.. But somewhere along the line people have changed. Dollar signs do strange thing to people. You open your property to even a lifelong friend and he does something stupid and next thing you know you are targeted with a lawsuit. I know if it is hunting related usually the suit will be tossed , but land owner is still stuck with a lawyer bill to to protect himself.. I have been there, though not hunting related.. Sad that the world has came to what it is..


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

I also am old school if I hurt myself it's my fault not the land owners fault and both of these neighbors were told by person that they bought property from that I hunted the land I cut firewood on both properties and neither former owner ever had a problem with me. I offered to sign a paper and have it notarized to release them of any liability. I understand how a land owner could be cautious about people not being on ther property but at the same time they willingly and gladly let people from other states that they most likely have never met and know nothing about hunt ther property just because they have fists full on money, and that's where the bs gets pretty deep


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

cec330 said:


> Don't mean no disrespect if they are friends of yours Shaun but hopefully them neighbors don't need my help for anything cause they'll be on there own.


No disrespect taken. Its just funny to me because I have heard the same thing from people I know that live out there..


----------

